# Sjwinemakers wine club meeting



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Well we had another great meeting. Topic was French wines. We had 25+ members show up to taste French wines and food. As you can see we all ate and drank well.
The meeting was held at "Joeswine's" home. here are a few pix.
Oh BTW we had a GUEST fromWineMakingTalk show up. I will let him say what happened






Some of Joeswine "stash"




And our GUEST !





Joeswine




and Desert


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow Tom, Sure wished the distance wasn't so far between us! It sounds like you guys have a lot of fun while while taking the hobby to the next level.


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 21, 2010)

So looks like you guys & ladies had a good time lots of yummy food also . So how does this work do you all bring a bottle of wine or does the host take care of that ? Do you sample store bought and homemade wines or both ? Ok I have dozen more questions but won't ask them all now lol . Need to get my lunch ready before the hockey game comes on .


----------



## IQwine (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, Tom for sharing


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> So looks like you guys & ladies had a good time lots of yummy food also . So how does this work do you all bring a bottle of wine or does the host take care of that ? Do you sample store bought and homemade wines or both ? Ok I have dozen more questions but won't ask them all now lol . Need to get my lunch ready before the hockey game comes on .



Today we all brought French wines (store bought). This is the 1st time we brought "retail" wines. All the rest of times we bring our own wines and wines we need feedback on BEFORE we bottle.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds like a nice meeting


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Al,
yes we did ! hc  hic  hic LOL !


----------



## Lurker (Feb 21, 2010)

Tom mentioned that there was a guest at his meeting, so I confess I was lurking around. Tom caught me with a glass to my lips and I'm not even embarrassed. When I got there, I really did not know what to expect. I found some nice people who really knew wine. I didn't know you had to be a real wine expert just to make it. I'm out of my league. A bottle of my wine was critiqued by experts who really know their stuff. Not only was it wine educational, but a good time was had by all. 
Thanks for the invite Tom.


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks "Lurker"
But, you don't have to be a wine expert to make good wine. WE all (me) started with a kit. What you saw was how we all grew by being members of a wine club. We have all "grades" of wine makers from new to advanced. WE tend to Grow in our wine making just by talking to members and getting critiques from others.
Hope to see more of you and SWMBO in the future.
Kinda like here ASK and you will be making better wine in no time.


----------

